
The Most Important Skill Nobody Taught You - skilled
https://medium.com/personal-growth/the-most-important-skill-nobody-taught-you-9b162377ab77
======
archibaldJ
There are many things I like about this essay. But it contains too many over-
generalisation on things such as what it means to deal with ourselves or
"face" ourselves and it over-simplifies the notion of connecting with oneself
and how one can go about acheiving it, etc. Overall, nothing concrete and
particularly meaningful has been discussed. The author had certainly brought
up many interesting points throughout the essay but the whole piece felt like
a long rambling about a problem that many people are aware without going in
depth to the root of it and what practical steps one can take to solve it.

As someone who meditates frequently and has spent most of his time in solitude
in the past 6 years, I would say I still don't quite know myself very well and
I would be lying if I say I have managed to connect with myself in a
meaningful way. Only very recently I begin to see the importance in
socialising and I think I would have been a happier person if I had made an
effort to be a part of a community and make more friends and spend more time
with people that I cared about.

